# Magazine release action



## spaceba (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 2 new Glocks and the mags spring out upon release , my used Glock is just the opposite will only fall out if tilted . I took the Glock apart not being a gunsmith I could not determine the cause ? I am looking for leads on this one .


Thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If the magazine is empty, the slide stop spring puts tension on the lip of the follower and that will cause the magazine to spring out of its well. If the magazine still has rounds in it. the top round (sounds like beef) is pressing on the center ramp in the slide that runs along next to the striker safety block. This tension uses the magazine spring to force the magazine out of its well. If your problem is happening with an empty magazine, you may have either a weak slide stop spring or the slide stop has been installed incorrectly with the end of the spring over (not under) the slide stop pin.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How old is your used Glock? Some of the early ones came with mags that do not drop free on purpose.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Could also be caused by using older Glock magazines (don't have as much tension on the follower as the new ones do when the mag is empty), scratches/scuffs on the side of the magazine body or inside of the frame's magazine well, resulting in increased friction and slower ejection (caused by grit/dirt/fouling), or (as said above) a slightly "swelled-up" magazine body that was never designed to pop-out/drop-free.

Usually, if I put a current-production mag in one of my older Glocks, it will pop-out with more force than an older mag, but not as quickly as a new mag in a newer Glock.


----------



## spaceba (Apr 4, 2013)

I appreciate all of your comments very much.


----------

